# Laptop für CAD und Studium gesucht



## KnackRackBistro (30. Juli 2018)

*Laptop für CAD und Studium gesucht*

Moin Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Laptop, der für das Maschinenbaustudium,
insbesondere in der Lage sein soll in CAD Projekte wie eine Windkraftanlage, ein Motor oder verschiedene Bauteile problemlos darzustellen.
Der Laptop soll ab und zu mit in die Hochschule genommen werden um dort mit ihm zu arbeiten,
sowie Präsentationen zu halten.

Budget: Zwischen 500 und 900 €
Anwendungsbereich: Office, CAD Creo 3.0, Spiele wie Sims (nichts grafiklastiges)
Bildschirmgröße: 14 oder 15,6 Zoll
Bildschirmauflösung: Full HD
Glare/Matt: Aufjedendfall Matt
Akkulaufzeit: Um die 8 - 12 Stunden 
Gewicht: Gerne unter 2.5 kg, je weniger desto besser 
Besondere Anforderungen: SSD mit mindestens 250 GB, DVD Laufwerk, SD Karten Anschluss sowie VGA und HDMI

Ich habe einen rausgesucht der in Frage kommt: Access Denied
Vor dem Kauf möchte ich ihn mir gerne anschauen. Leider konnte ich keinen Laden in der Umgebung finden, der diesen Laptop zur Schau stellt.

Mir fehlt außerdem eine Windows 10 Lizenz, habt ihr eine Idee wo ich eine am besten bekomme? 


Was meint ihr, würde dieser Laptop für meine Anforderungen ausreichen? Habt ihr Empfehlungen, Ideen und Anregungen für andere Laptops?

Gruß KnackRackBistro


----------



## airXgamer (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Laptop für CAD und Studium gesucht*

Das vorgeschlagene Gerät bietet nur eine alte CPU Generation, die nicht besonders Leistungsfähig ist.

Such dir ein gebrauchtes Dell Precision M4800 oder Thinkpad W540 / W541 - beides Business High End CAD Rechner, die bei den Unternehmen jetzt auf dem Abstellgleis landen und bei den gängigen Resellern (lapstore.de, luxnote, usw...) im 500 - 1000 Euro Bereich zu haben sind. Die Geräte haben recht starke 4 Kern CPUs und meist noch eine (heute recht langsame) Nvidia Quadro GPU verbaut, also genau das was man für CAD braucht. Plane einen neuen Akku und eine Dockingstation in dein Budget ein und suche dir was günstiges raus, damit fährst du meiner Meinung nach besser als mit einem Privatkunden Gerät mit 2 Kern i5 ohne dedizierte GPU.

Windows 10 gibt es über die Uni (Preis von der Uni abhängig) oder einfach einen Key bei Ebay kaufen, kostet da ca. 10 Euro.


----------



## KnackRackBistro (22. August 2018)

*AW: Laptop für CAD und Studium gesucht*

Danke für die Antwort, mir sagt es aber nicht besonders zu einen gebrauchten Laptop zu kaufen.

Ich habe noch einen weiteren Laptop gefunden mit dedizierter GraKa:

Lenovo Ideapad 320, 15,6 Zoll mit
 I5 7200U
 Radeon 530
 8 Gb DDR4
 256 Gb SSD

Sollte die Kombi mit der CPU und der GraKa für CAD reichen?


----------



## DasTier81 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Laptop für CAD und Studium gesucht*

Also CPU i5 ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt und denke wird auch passen . Die Grafikkarte wird meiner Meinung nach dir das ganze nicht schön Darstellen lassen bzw flüssig, dort verwenden wir alle eine Quadro Serie die für solche Aufgaben bestens geeignet ist .

Vielleicht hat hier einer Erfahrung mit der Serie aber ich glaub 2GB wird etwas zu wenig sein für 3D Anwendungen ich benutz eine mit min 4GB für PC-DMIS Messtechnik und dort merkt man aber auch schon das es etwas hat an der grenze ist . 

LG

*Lese gerade das die AUTOCAD Geschichten sehr CPU und nicht GPU Lastig sind


----------



## KnackRackBistro (22. August 2018)

*AW: Laptop für CAD und Studium gesucht*

Das ist schonmal gut zu wissen wegen der CPU
Soweit ich weiß, wird für das Studium nur CAD Creo 3.0 verwendet.
Gibt es denn neue Laptops mit Quadro GPU für unter 900 Euro zu haben?
Ansonsten wundere ich mich ob es vergleichbare andere Grafikkarten gibt, welche für CAD geeignet sind.

*Ich sehe das viele die Geforce 940MX verbaut haben, könnte diese ausreichen?


----------



## DasTier81 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Laptop für CAD und Studium gesucht*



KnackRackBistro schrieb:


> Das ist schonmal gut zu wissen wegen der CPU
> Soweit ich weiß, wird für das Studium nur CAD Creo 3.0 verwendet.
> Gibt es denn neue Laptops mit Quadro GPU für unter 900 Euro zu haben?
> Ansonsten wundere ich mich ob es vergleichbare andere Grafikkarten gibt, welche für CAD geeignet sind.
> ...




Laut einigen berichten "Soll"es ganz gut mit der 940MX laufen , bei einem wird noch beschrieben es kommt auf die Geometrie drauf an wie aufwendig das ganze ist   . 

Aber persönlich denke das du mit der 940MX  besser viel besser bedient bist als mit der Radeon 530 2GB .

LG


----------



## DasTier81 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Laptop für CAD und Studium gesucht*

Hab dir mal was rausgesucht 
https://support.ptc.com/WCMS/files/161492/en/creo3_hw_notes.pdf

Dort stehen die ungefähren System Voraussetzungen 

LG


----------



## bastian123f (22. August 2018)

*AW: Laptop für CAD und Studium gesucht*

Ich hätte jetzt einen Laptop mit einem AMD Prozessor gefunden. Die Ryzens im Desktopbereich kommen ja sehr gut klar in Profianwendungen.

Access Denied

Allerdings hat dieser ein glänzendes Display.

Ich persönlich bin mit einem i5 4210U, 8gb RAM, R5 255M unterwegs in Solid Works 2013 und kann große Baugruppen problemlos darstellen.

Alternativ noch einer mit mattem Display und Intel i7 Prozessor der 8. Generation. Zudem noch 4GB Videospeicher.

Access Denied

Da wäre dann eventuell noch eine Aufrüstung auf 16GB RAM im Budget drin.


----------



## KnackRackBistro (22. August 2018)

*AW: Laptop für CAD und Studium gesucht*

Ich habe nun einige Laptops ausgesucht:

Access Denied mit i7 8550U, Geforce 940MX 2 Gb, 900 €

Access Denied mit i7 8550U, Geforce 940MX 2 Gb, 854,05 € (Campusprodukt)

Access Denied mit i7 8550U, Geforce 940MX 4 Gb, 854,05 € (Campusprodukt)

Access Denied mit i5 7200U Geforce 940MX 2 Gb, 683,05 € (Campusprodukt)

Access Denied mit i7 7500U Geforce 940MX 4 Gb, 786,48 €

Lohnt sich der "Aufpreis" für den i7 Prozessor oder ist bei den Modellen die GraKa immer noch der Flaschenhals?


----------



## amdahl (22. August 2018)

*AW: Laptop für CAD und Studium gesucht*

Du musst schon etwas genauer hinschauen. In deiner Liste sind die CPUs siebter Generation Zweikerner, die achter Generation sind Vierkerner. Wenn es einen Aufpreis gibt I7 vs I5 gleicher Generation lohnt sich der eher nicht.
Die 940MX ist auch schon reichlich angestaubt. Sie war ja nur ein rebrand der noch älteren 840. Besondere Vorsicht ist hier geboten weil es diese GPU sowohl mit flottem GDDR5 als auch mit lahmem DDR3 gibt.
Aktuell wäre hier die MX150.


----------



## KnackRackBistro (22. August 2018)

*AW: Laptop für CAD und Studium gesucht*

Der Dell Inspiron hat die Radeon 530 verbaut, allerdings mit 4 Gb, oben meinte DasTier81, dass die Radeon (dort allerdings mit 2 GB) nicht reichen könnte. Im Vergleich von der Radeon 530 mit der Geforce MX150 wundere ich mich, ob die Radeon da wirklich mithalten kann.

* Welche Grafikkarten kommen noch in Frage? Zurzeit stehen Laptops mit der MX150 (2 Gb oder 4 Gb) und GTX 1050 (2 Gb) in der engeren Auswahl


----------



## KnackRackBistro (22. August 2018)

*AW: Laptop für CAD und Studium gesucht*

Dieses Notebook sollte den Anforderungen gerecht werden - oder habe ich noch etwas übersehen? Was meint ihr?
Vivo


----------



## bastian123f (23. August 2018)

*AW: Laptop für CAD und Studium gesucht*



KnackRackBistro schrieb:


> Dieses Notebook sollte den Anforderungen gerecht werden - oder habe ich noch etwas übersehen? Was meint ihr?
> Vivo



Das schaut sehr gut aus. 
Und da hast du auch noch die möglichkeit auf 16GB RAM aufzurüsten. Mein Laptop hat nur 8 GB un bei mir wird es manchmal in Solid Works schon knapp. Hatte zwar bis jetzt noch kein Problem, aber ich weiß nicht, wie sich dann dein CAD Programm mit der Auslastung verhält.


----------

